# Goldens turning 10 this year! Born in 2009



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My boy turned 10 this year (as far as I know.......)

I adopted him from my County Shelter as a Stray. The shelter staff and my Vet were not sure of his exact age and there was no info about his birth date or history since he was a stray.


----------

